# Human probiotics safe for dogs?



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

I got a jar of probiotic power for remy from whole foods. wondering if it's safe to use vs the animal essentials one?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't know anything about that brand but you want to make sure it's plant based and not animal based. Also, the good ones will say to refrigerate after opening or already be refrigerated. Depends on the packing method. Is that brand specifically formulated for animals? If it is, it will give you the dosage. I won't give mine anything that is not formulated for animals.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know if you've ever looked at the site Dogs4dogs but its by Jan Rasmusen that wrote the book "Scared Poopless". I get her newsletters and she had an article on probiotics. I bought the brand mentioned in her article. Its by "Cycle of Life" and its called Geneflora for Pets. Its a powder you sprinkle on their food. I bought mine on line at www.cycles-of-life.com. 
I really didn't know much about using probiotics but a friend of mine did a lot of research and suggested using them. I've had the girls on them for a couple of months now.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Why are you giving your babies probiotics?


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Probiotics are really essential these days for proper digestion as they add "good" bacteria to the gut in order to keep bad bacteria in check. In a perfect world, where we all ate perfect food, grown in perfect soil, probiotics are probably not necessary. However since we live in a very imperfect world, daily probiotics are wonderful for both people and dogs. Nikki has had them for the entire time she's been with me, and she almost never has any tummy upsets or poor eliminations.

Yogurt is good, but a quality probiotic powder or pill is even better.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

.


----------

